# Dead Space umsonst auf Origin!



## Jarafi (27. März 2014)

Abend liebe Community,

aktuell gibt es bei EA'S Origin das nette Angebot den Klassiker Dead Space kostenlos zu erhalten.
Das Ganze gilt bis zum 8.Mai und ist eine nette Gelegenheit für Horror-Fans das Spiel einfach mal auszuprobieren.

Dead Space bei Origin

Vorrausetzung ist natürlich ein Origin Konto.

Viele Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## XAbix (27. März 2014)

Vielen dank für die info Buddy


----------



## DARK_SESSION (27. März 2014)

Schade, damals schon im Humblelbumdeldumbel gekauft.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2014)

Schon beim Steamsale gekauft, aber man nimmt es ja trotzdem gerne mit wenns kostenlos ist.

Daher, danke für die Info.


----------



## DarkMo (27. März 2014)

aaaahahaha, jetz hab ich das scho vor nem halben jahr oder so vom grabbeltisch geholt ^^ verdämmt


----------



## facehugger (27. März 2014)

Geiles Horror-Game Musste es mir damals (2008) "leider" schenken lassen...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. März 2014)

"Spare 100 %": Endlich stimmt das mal. Sonst spart man 100 Prozent nur, wenn man nichts kauft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XT1024 (27. März 2014)

Und ich Gierschlund habe es jetzt 2x in der Bibliothek. 

Muss wohl im humble origin bundle gewesen sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (27. März 2014)

COOL


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp !  Werd´s  mir gleich laden !  coole sache


----------



## Andrej (27. März 2014)

DANKE fur den Tipp


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2014)

Danke dafür. Bin am Herunterladen


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (28. März 2014)

dankedankedanke !


----------



## Natler (28. März 2014)

Ich werde daran denken


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Gleich mal geladen.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. März 2014)

Guten Morgen

Ich hoffe das läuft auch auf Win 8.1 64 Bit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nazzy (28. März 2014)

der beste Teil der Serie...Sollte jeder mal gespielt haben, lohnt sich


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2014)

Ich habs schon... bei Steam


----------



## VikingGe (28. März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, das hab ich mir doch gleich mal unter den Nagel gerissen. Hätte ich sonst eh nicht gekauft, weil mich das Spiel nie wirklich interessiert hat, aber vielleicht wird es ja ne positive Überraschung.


----------



## marvinj (28. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## DerXanny (28. März 2014)

LEUTE!!!

Hab es letztens installiert und da ist so ein Tastatur/Maus Bug, man kann nicht steuern und die Kamera dreht sich immer.
Soll wohl eine schlechte Konsolenumsetzung sein, mit einem Gamepad soll es sich spielen lassen.
Ich habe es sofort wieder deinstalliert, ist glaube ich 6-7 GB groß.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2014)

Du hättest auch nach dem Problem googeln und es lösen können.


----------



## DerXanny (28. März 2014)

Ich habe gegoggelt und keine Lösung gefunden, es gab da ein paar Tipps, hat nicht geholfen.

Hast du eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden?


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2014)

DerXanny schrieb:


> Ich habe gegoggelt und keine Lösung gefunden, es gab da ein paar Tipps, hat nicht geholfen.
> 
> Hast du eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden?


 
Hast Du das hier mal getestet?

1. Browse to your Documents and find the Electronic Arts\Dead Space folder.
2. Open the "joypad_example" text file. 
3. Replace both "Z-Axis" and "Z-Rotation" (found at the bottom) with "Off". Save As "joypad" and close the file.
If there are two Electronic Arts\Dead Space folders, just copy the file into both to be safe.
Then start the game.
(http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-1519354.html)


----------



## DerXanny (28. März 2014)

Danke, für den Hinweis.


----------



## Jarafi (28. März 2014)

Oder mal mit V-Sync rumspielen.

Grüße


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. März 2014)

DerXanny schrieb:


> LEUTE!!!
> 
> Hab es letztens installiert und da ist so ein Tastatur/Maus Bug, man kann nicht steuern und die Kamera dreht sich immer.
> Soll wohl eine schlechte Konsolenumsetzung sein, mit einem Gamepad soll es sich spielen lassen.
> Ich habe es sofort wieder deinstalliert, ist glaube ich 6-7 GB groß.


 
Das hast du dann wohl nur  ich hab den Teil früher auf PC so oft durchgezockt und gespielt keine Bugs nichts!


----------



## Lexx (28. März 2014)

Umsonst, aber nicht gratis (Origin)


----------



## oelkanne (28. März 2014)

Dankeschön...habs gern gespielt aber die nachfolger waren in meinen augen ned so der bringer...


----------



## PR3M1UM (28. März 2014)

Cool danke, ein geiles Game! ^^


----------



## Shona (28. März 2014)

Ich missbrauche den Thread mall kurz 

[Origin] FIFA 12 kostenlos! - Freebies » myDealZ.de

hoffe es funktioniert noch


----------



## eRaTitan (28. März 2014)

Schade hab ich schon


----------



## Deltay (28. März 2014)

danke für die Info


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche den Thread mall kurz
> 
> [Origin] FIFA 12 kostenlos! - Freebies » myDealZ.de
> 
> hoffe es funktioniert noch


 
Die Seite, auf der man den Code eingeben soll, lädt leider nicht


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche den Thread mall kurz
> 
> [Origin] FIFA 12 kostenlos! - Freebies » myDealZ.de
> 
> hoffe es funktioniert noch


 
Bei mir ist die Seite down. Schade


----------



## Tiz92 (28. März 2014)

Sehr geiles Game. Kann es jeden empfehlen. Nur die Steuerung ist bisschen hackelig mit Maus. Aber gibt schlimmeres, dafür macht es die gruselige Atmosphäre weg.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. März 2014)

FIFA 12 ist auch drin.


----------



## Shona (28. März 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Die Seite, auf der man den Code eingeben soll, lädt leider nicht


 


keinnick schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Seite down. Schade


 Wurde dann gemydealz^^ ist nicht die erste Seite die durch MyDealz down ging 

Edit: 
Aus den Kommentaren bei MyDealz sieht man auch das es Leute gibt die sich dort 42 keys geholt haben, weil ihnen wohl einer nicht reicht ....
Aktion scheint laut den kommentaren auch zu ende zu sein


----------



## Darknesss (28. März 2014)

Bin gerade auch dabei, es mir zu holen. Allerdings frage ich mich, für was zu Hölle Origin rund 15 kb/s Upload braucht um gerade einmal mit rund 600-650 kbit/s zu saugen (6000er RAM Leitung)


----------



## Big D (28. März 2014)

Schick schick, danke für die Info, bin zwar sehr selten drin bei origin, aber kostenlos nehm ich gerne mit


----------



## KnackRackBistro (28. März 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Game. Kann es jeden empfehlen. Nur die Steuerung ist bisschen hackelig mit Maus. Aber gibt schlimmeres, dafür macht es die gruselige Atmosphäre weg.


 
Wat?

Verstehe ich gerade deinen Satz falsch oder findest du es gut, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre weg ist?

B2T: Habs mir geholt, kanns' aber momentan nicht spielen, weil das Maustempo beim Zielen unglaublig langsam ist.


----------



## crizzler (28. März 2014)

Ich muss hier mal Kritik an einen Mod äußern, aus folgendem Grund: Ein User hatte einen in der Sache gleichen Beitrag verfasst, es ging um drastisch reduzierte MSI Boards, welcher geschlossen wurde, weil es sich um Werbung bzw. der Beitrag nicht würdig genug für eine User-News war und es schon so viele Rabatt-News gäbe, warum das gleiche nicht für den Origin-Free-Game Beitrag gilt ist unverständlich, denn dieser sollte auch geschlossen werden oder in die Rumpelkammer verschoben werden, ...oder lags einfach daran das ein PCGH-Redakteur ein Gefällt mir Link geklickt hat? Denn diese Unterstellung muss sich der Mod jetzt gefallen lassen. Und was jetzt... nun sehe ich das PCGH nun selbst diese MSI Rabatt-Aktion als News postet. Ansonsten back to topic, danke für diese User-News.


----------



## addicTix (29. März 2014)

KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> Verstehe ich gerade deinen Satz falsch oder findest du es gut, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre weg ist?
> 
> B2T: Habs mir geholt, kanns' aber momentan nicht spielen, weil das Maustempo beim Zielen unglaublig langsam ist.


 
Ich glaube er meint das so, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre die hackelige Steuerung vergessen lässt


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> Verstehe ich gerade deinen Satz falsch oder findest du es gut, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre weg ist?
> 
> B2T: Habs mir geholt, kanns' aber momentan nicht spielen, weil das Maustempo beim Zielen unglaublig langsam ist.



Ich glaube er meinte "wettmachen".  Wegen dem Maustempo: Hast Du V-Sync im Spiel aktiv? Falls ja, deaktiviere es mal.


----------



## streega (29. März 2014)

Thanks man ...


----------



## Festplatte (30. März 2014)

crizzler schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal Kritik an einen Mod äußern, aus folgendem Grund: Ein User hatte einen in der Sache gleichen Beitrag verfasst, es ging um drastisch reduzierte MSI Boards, welcher geschlossen wurde, weil es sich um Werbung bzw. der Beitrag nicht würdig genug für eine User-News war und es schon so viele Rabatt-News gäbe, warum das gleiche nicht für den Origin-Free-Game Beitrag gilt ist unverständlich, denn dieser sollte auch geschlossen werden oder in die Rumpelkammer verschoben werden, ...oder lags einfach daran das ein PCGH-Redakteur ein Gefällt mir Link geklickt hat? Denn diese Unterstellung muss sich der Mod jetzt gefallen lassen. Und was jetzt... nun sehe ich das PCGH nun selbst diese MSI Rabatt-Aktion als News postet. Ansonsten back to topic, danke für diese User-News.



Du hast schon recht, geschlossen werden soll dieser Thread zwar nicht, in Zukunft wäre das aber wohl wichtig zu beachten. Und dass die News dann am Ende von PCGH selbst gepostet wurde, ist schon ziemlich... hmm... PCGH postet durchgehend irgendwelche Werbung und Angebote, warum ist das dann für User-News verboten?


----------



## semimasta (31. März 2014)

Greets @ all!

Gegen den Mauslag hat bei mir folgendes geholfen:

Ingame Vsync aus -> NVInspector -> Framelimiter auf 58fps, Vsync an, Tripple Buffer an

So hat man kein Tearing und die Maus reagiert viel flotter als mit dem Ingame Vsync.

Cya Yakup


----------

